
Information Graphics In Javascript With Sparklines.js - iamelgringo
http://css.dzone.com/news/information-graphics-in-javasc
======
delano
This post just copies examples from the actual Sparklines documentation.

<http://www.willarson.com/code/sparklines/sparklines.html>

~~~
lethain
Its full lineage is that it's an authorized republishing of my article at
[http://lethain.com/entry/2008/jun/26/sparklines-in-
javascrip...](http://lethain.com/entry/2008/jun/26/sparklines-in-javascript-
with-sparklines-js/) although the reposter reworded the title.

That said, it does mostly just take examples from the documentation, but the
documentation is mine as well. ;)

------
brfox
I like sparklines. I used the php sparklines library to put a lot of them on
my site:
[http://www.babynameclusters.com/?search=paul&threshold=3...](http://www.babynameclusters.com/?search=paul&threshold=30)

------
wmorein
I'm missing something here -- the Tufte notion of sparklines refers to "data-
intense, design-simple, word-sized graphics". To me these are much larger and
are much more like traditional graphs.

------
riklomas
Just a quick warning about this, it uses canvas tags to display the sparklines
so won't work in IE or any browsers unable to display the canvas tag.

~~~
lethain
Actually, it does work on IE, because it uses the excanvas library from
Google. Most canvas operations can be emulated this way, only failing when a
high level of performance is necessary (i.e. I made a tower defense game in
the canvas and it played very poorly in IE, although it did play).

